# Need a flex coat job



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

I have an old rod I've repaired a few guides on and I just need it flex coated. Any body local in P-cola do rod work at home?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm in Gulf Breeze. Be glad for you to come use my wrapper and materials. PM me.


----------



## captgwalts (Feb 8, 2011)

Im in Pensacola be glad to help you.


----------

